# Two and a Half Men



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Man I hope there's a good episode tonight!!! There isn't going to be a damned thing else to watch tonight!! :shake:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You are a true closet Viking fanatic, I know it!!!!!

How did the Ponies do this weekend??? Hopefully better than last!!!! :roll:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

> You are a true closet Viking fanatic, I know it!!!!!


 NOPE!! :lol: :lol: :lol:



> How did the Ponies do this weekend??? Hopefully better than last!!!! :roll:


 Yes they did!!
:sniper:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This will be a good game to watch.......Chilly's job could be on the line.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Chuck..........I agree........I think two more losses and he can go job searching..........


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think if Chilly doesn't win tonite he will be done.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> I think if Chilly doesn't win tonite he will be done.
> _________________


It took years to get rid of " They are who we thought they were" Denny Green.

So good luck on that.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> They are who we thought they were


Might be my favorite blow up of all time......That and Jim Moras....."Playoffs"!!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I would think that the organization as a whole has been under achieving for so long. Something needs to change. This year can go one of two ways right now. Play for the 1 round pick or play to contend. If the keep Chilly the get the 1 overall pick. If they dump he now they might be able to contend but more then likely get a good draft position.

By the way I hate the Vikes. Go Broncos


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

That just made 0 sense........also, at no point would the vikes fall so far as to get the #1 overall pick. You do realize the lions and rams are in the league still right?

I just got off the phone with the Common Man as well and we decided that the vikes are just a play or two away from being 4-0.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sorry I jsut rerad my post. I was thinking faster then I could type.

The Vikes, need to change something, because they are always underachieving. I know that all teams go through high and lows, but the Vikes are stuck in a low and cannot get out. Something needs to change, I persoanlly think is the coaching staff. They need to get a young, energtic coach. And some younger guys on the coaching staff.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

870.....you are 100% correct. They were only a couple of plays from being 3-1. If our great investment at TE could have caught the ball in two games (packers and Indy). Those are two more wins. The titans game they pretty much handed it to us. That was a loss because we got beat by a better team.

But with all the other firings that have happened. Chilly is next in line. If you like it or not. He has all the tools to have a good year. He also was given a gift this year by playing in the NFC central. Look at the teams around. We still have a great shot at winning the division and we are 1-3.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> I would think that the organization as a whole has been under achieving for so long. Something needs to change. This year can go one of two ways right now. Play for the 1 round pick or play to contend. If the keep Chilly the get the 1 overall pick. If they dump he now they might be able to contend but more then likely get a good draft position.


Once again put down the pipe before you type...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Im sorry, I just typed slower then I thought and by the time I realized it someone else had posted so I couldn't delete my post. I will just stay outta the sports threads then.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

dosch said:


> Once again put down the pipe before you type...


That even rhymes..... :thumb:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Jake got drunk
Alan got Tazered
Charlie got laid! (that chick was smokin hot)

Not a total loss of good television last night!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

woodpecker said:


> Jake got drunk
> Alan got Tazered
> Charlie got laid! (that chick was smokin hot)
> 
> ...


I agree! When I opened this thread I actually thought it was about the show. I love two and a half men!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Y-A-W-N...............ANother boring Vikings win............................I knew all along that they would pull it out in the end!!!! :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> Y-A-W-N...............ANother boring Vikings win............................I knew all along that they would pull it out in the end!!!!


Me too...gets old when you know they will come back in the end.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Nice!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Remmi_&_I said:


> When I opened this thread I actually thought it was about the show. I love two and a half men!


Great show and this thread would have been about the show if all of the half men hadn't hijacked it!!!! :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

So it wa sluck that the Vikings blocked a field goal, it was luck that the Vikings picked up a fumble while creaming the QB, it was luck that Ben Leber made a diving pick when the NO guy dropped it??????

That would be like saying that Reggie Bush got lucky with the punt returns. Makes no sense. Teams make their own luck. The Vikings beat a team that was not very disciplined, hence all the penalties. We are not a very good team, but they found a team less disciplined than they are for once. Luck had nothing to do witrh that game, the Saints just aint that good, excepy at two positions, RB and QB!!!

Now, you wanna talk about ho wluck enters a game.........Ask Ed Hockulee (sp?) about how "luck can enter a game, ask Jay Cutler about how luck can eneter a game. When an inadvertent whistle keeps you from losing a game......That is when "luck" enters a game.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> So it wa sluck that the Vikings blocked a field goal, it was luck that the Vikings picked up a fumble while creaming the QB, it was luck that Ben Leber made a diving pick when the NO guy dropped it??????


It wasn't all luck it was a football game. I was just enjoying the moment Dan. It's the high & lows of a Vikings season let's roll with it...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Oh, I know that. I know that the Vikes are at best a below average team. I just think that teams make their own luck. Who was it that said, the harder I work, the luckier I get!!!! 

Plus I can't stand Woodpecker!!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Remmi_&_I said:


> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> > Jake got drunk
> ...


I know what you mean......nothing but Pukers and Denver on TV on Sunday......who cares about them.At least there was baseball to watch.Or spend the time doing some hunting.Even gardening beat that garbage. :beer:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

djleye said:


> Plus I can't stand Woodpecker!!!! :lol: :wink:


 :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :lol: :lol:


----------

